# when to test



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

Ladies can anyone help as my brain is mush. Had iui on the 23 last hcg on the 28 i cant recall if the clinic said test 2 weeks after iui or last hcg. Dh thinks ive gone mad but the notes i made make no sense lol. Want to test but dont want a false positve if its too early xxx


----------



## Beandreaming (Sep 14, 2012)

My clinic says to test 16 days post IUI.  Sorry if that doesn't help! X


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Elli78*, I'd go for 2weeks after iui, that's when my test days were x


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

Thanku i caved and tested am 12 days post iui and bfnm am gutted as it prob means end of the road. Thanku for taking the time to reply xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Elli*,  sorry it wasn't better news, have you tested since? It could change xx


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

Still bfn now i have af from hell. Dh is devestated theres been lots of tears. Such a hard journey xxxx


----------

